# from regular kibble to grain-free



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

It is always best to introduce it slowly and see how they take it over a week or two.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I would maybe get the smallest bag you can find of both kinds, use the old kind to mix with the new kind and see how they handle it. If they do well, then go ahead and buy the normal size you purchase in the CORE. If not, go back to the regular Wellness.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Or you could buy just the new food and expect 7-10 days of diarrhea before they adjust.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i had my husband pick up a bag of the regular kibble and we just continued w/ it. i'm considering switching to the core in the near future.


----------

